Ask HN: What are the most promising IOT startups? - albi_lander
======
pouta
Meet these guys, they are kicking ass in that space, check out hypelabs.io

------
kassovic
Motion, Environment, and Health Bluetooth Sensors + IoT Gateways + ML Cloud =
MBIENTLAB

